# Отсутствие лечения, результаты МРТ прилагаю



## Viktor999 (6 Сен 2015)

здравствуйте, извините за беспокойство, к Вам
такая просьба, не могли бы Вы
посмотреть мое мрт . мне 21 год, год назад упал
на копчик , ушиб грудного и
поясничного отделов,долго был отек в грудном
отделе, через время появилась
боль в пояснице , дальше функциональное
укорочение правой ноги в результате
спазма пояснично повздовшной мышцы, псевдоукорочение со стороны спазма.блок
крестцово повздошного сочленения,перекос таза. 
паравертебральные мышцы напряжены,
поясничные напряжены, боль. отсутствуют рефлексы аххилов и подошвенный. сделал мрт диск
выдали сразу, заключение обещали дать на
второй день, в результате обман на
мрт, оказывается дают только диск. может
смещение? или повреждены
корешки, или вообще стеноз? пожалуйста хотя
бы маленькое описание
что
с позвоночником, видны ли причины по которые
стали причиной моего состояния
на сегодня, надеюсь на Ваш ответ ссылка на
снимки
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9uVT/P8mNVR9XP
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9uVT/P8mNVR9XP

Ортопед вот с этим направил к невропатологу в результате без обследования мне назначают на два месяца,это правда.( сто двадцать уколов нейромидина и 600 таблеток мильгаммы) после чего еще не доколов все ,мне стало хуже, тело на ощупь стало как тесто и как сдулось с головы до пят,  тело стало как не живое,область поястницы стала как сине серого цвета, область позвоночника синюшного оттенка, очень пострадали мышцы, появилась сыпь кашель, меня со всем эти выперли просто из больницы, Вы на сайте пишите много о действиях препаратов, скажите пожалуйста на что повлияли эти препараты , что так пострадали мышцы, это ишемия мышц или интоксикация мышц,, пожалуйста подскажите  как действуют эти препраты при повышеном тонусе , мышцы очень пострадали не знаю что же теперь делать.( оказывается такие дозы препаратов назначают при тяжелых неврологических заболеваниях, но узнать зачем мне их сколько назначели теперь не возможно) очень надеюсь на Ваш ответ. по кт грыжи шморля, протрузии дисков,


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Сен 2015)

Снимки нужно выкладывать непосредственно на форуме.


----------



## Viktor999 (6 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Снимки нужно выкладывать непосредственно на форуме.


извините но как мне их выложить , если они на диске, на мрт снимков не доли , как и расшифровки, писал ссылку на диск с мрт, но почему то никто не хочет смотреть, а как поступить по другому, посоветуйте пожалуйста, снимки на диске получилось только их отделить,


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (7 Сен 2015)

Добрый день Виктор. На данный момент доказано, нет разницы в эффекте при внутримышечном, внутривенном, ректальном и пероральном введении. Зачем было столько уколов назначать непонятно. Вопрос - нейромидин назначали по 3 укола в день? И какая дозировка?. Нейромидин - это антихолинэстеразный преапрат. Его действие основано на том, что нейромидин блокирует специальный фермент разрушающий ацетилхолин. Ацетилхолин - вещество передающее нервный импульс. Но при превышении дозы может вызывать диспепсию, повышенную возбудимость, гипертонус мышц с последующей атонией. Мильгамма - витамины группы Б. В принципе они водорастворимы, поэтому ими отравится сложно. Смущает наличие изменения цвета кожного покрова. Не уверен, что это может быть связано с препаратами.


----------



## Viktor999 (7 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Viktor999*, здравствуйте!
> Прошу Вас не пренебрегать заглавными буквами при создании сообщений - это затрудняет прочтение.
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> ...


 понятно, дело в том что я уже несколько раз писал , что на МРТ, снимков не дали выдали только диск, где я могу взять снимки что бы выложить , если их нет в наличии? К врачам форума обращался неоднократно но увы, Давал и ссылку на файлообменик где находится диск, но увы ответов ноль. Обращал внимание докторов неоднократно но ответа нет.



Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> Добрый день Виктор. На данный момент доказано, нет разницы в эффекте при внутримышечном, внутривенном, ректальном и пероральном введении. Зачем было столько уколов назначать непонятно. Вопрос - нейромидин назначали по 3 укола в день? И какая дозировка?. Нейромидин - это антихолинэстеразный преапрат. Его действие основано на том, что нейромидин блокирует специальный фермент разрушающий ацетилхолин. Ацетилхолин - вещество передающее нервный импульс. Но при превышении дозы может вызывать диспепсию, повышенную возбудимость, гипертонус мышц с последующей атонией. Мильгамма - витамины группы Б. В принципе они водорастворимы, поэтому ими отравится сложно. Смущает наличие изменения цвета кожного покрова. Не уверен, что это может быть связано с препаратами.


Здравствуйте. Уколы нейромидин 1,5% кололи два месяца, всего укололи сто двадцать уколов. Я не могу даже предположить зачем,? У меня  был повышеный тонус мышц , спазм а мне их еще больше повышали, зачем заставлять бесконечно сокращатся спазмированую мышцу? Не могу понять, помимо падения позвоночник и раньше беспокоил , грыжи шморля протрузии дисков , остеохондроз,в грудном кифоз , в шейном сколиоз , хондроз, высота дисков снижена.После падения с тем описанием , что выложил выше ортопед направил к невропатологу, и что мне невропатолог назначил я описал, Симтомы передозировки и всего остального были на лицо но меня без единого мед документа выперли из больницы.У меня с детства слабые сосуды,  проблемы с сосудами головного мозга, и слабое кровообращение, анемия. Родился с дисплазией соединительной ткани, соответственно нарушен обмен катехоламинов,  проблемы с ЖКТ, застой желчи. но и проблемы с сосудами и сердцем. из за нее и рание проблемы с позвоночником. да читал что при дисплазии соединительной ткани сердце, сосуды и всь организм страдает от ацетилхолина, он при дисплазии  в большенстве случаев повышен.  ПОСЛЕ ВСЕГО что случилось. Я ПОШЕЛ СДЕЛАЛ энмг, оказалось поврежденны корешки седалишного нерва и копресия бедреного нерва, вот и получается что при повреждении корешков и бедреного нерва при повышеном тонусе мышц при спазме мышц, меня накачивали уколами нейромидина. Может они вызвали спазм сосудов или нарушили микроциркуляцию, может ишемия мышц,  может вызвали воспаление,я не врач и понять действие и влияние больших доз при существующих повреждениях корешков , нерва , при гипертонусе мышц,( тонус мышц и так был повышен , )  зачем же мне его еще больше повышали?  действие препарата , не знаю. почему от него так пострадали мышцы,? надеюсь на Ваш ответ.


----------



## Kosolapi67 (8 Сен 2015)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> извините но как мне их выложить , если они на диске, на мрт снимков не доли , как и расшифровки, писал ссылку на диск с мрт, но почему то никто не хочет смотреть, а как поступить по другому, посоветуйте пожалуйста, снимки на диске получилось только их отделить,



программа  RadiAnt DICOM Viewer 1.9 . Ставите ваш диск в дисковод, запускаете программу и можно просматривать , сохранять и редактировать все фотографии , имеющиеся на вашем диске.
Удачи.


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2015)

*Viktor999*, поработать с архивами придётся самому.
У врачей нет времени и возможности для этого.


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (8 Сен 2015)

На ваш вопрос - Зачем? Ответить не могу.


----------



## Viktor999 (8 Сен 2015)

Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> На ваш вопрос - Зачем? Ответить не могу.


 спасибо , зачем  уже не столь важно, важно что пострадали мышцы и понять что случилось на что мог повлиять препарат , что случилось, ишемия , гипоксия вопрос заключается в этом, почему от него так пострадали мышцы?


----------



## Хасан Мершед (27 Окт 2015)

Проводились ли помимо всего инъекции гормонов (Дексаметазон, Дипроспан)? Вы делали только КТ или МРТ? Разместите снимки на сайте.


----------



## Viktor999 (27 Окт 2015)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> Проводились ли помимо всего инъекции гормонов (Дексаметазон, Дипроспан)? Вы делали только КТ или МРТ? Разместите снимки на сайте.


 кроме этих двух препаратов и больших доз  , других препаратов мне не назначали, делал мрт,  постараюсь снимки выставить жалко что снимки на диске,

Уважаемый Хасан , снимки я выложил.


----------



## Хасан Мершед (27 Окт 2015)

Изменения в поясничном отделе п-ка минимальные. Такого медикаментозного лечения не требуют. А вот правильная ЛФК, массаж, мануальная терапия показаны.


----------



## Viktor999 (27 Окт 2015)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> Изменения в поясничном отделе п-ка минимальные. Такого медикаментозного лечения не требуют. А вот правильная ЛФК, массаж, мануальная терапия показаны.


Хасан, вопрос в том что мне были назначены эти препараты, и после которых и появилось ухудшение . хотелось бы получить ответ что касаемо больших доз препаратов и о последствиях,Ваше мнение.пожалуйста на что повлияли эти препараты , что так пострадали мышцы, это ишемия мышц или интоксикация мышц,, пожалуйста подскажите как действуют эти препраты при повышеном тонусе , мышцы очень пострадали не знаю что же теперь делать.( оказывается такие дозы препаратов назначают при тяжелых неврологических заболеваниях, но узнать зачем мне их сколько назначели теперь не возможно) очень надеюсь на Ваш ответ. по кт грыжи шморля, протрузии дисков,


----------



## doclega (28 Окт 2015)

На данных сканах МРТ патологии не наблюдается. Признаков компрессии тел позвонков нет. Возможно,протрузия диска L5-S1.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2015)

Лечебные назначения были глупейшие. Присоединяюсь к рекомендациям доктора Хасана Мершеда.


----------



## Галина Каримова (29 Окт 2015)

Viktor999 здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста , очень важно Ваше мнение.https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24589/#post-256322

Здравствуйте, Виктор



Viktor999 написал(а):


> скажите пожалуйста на что повлияли эти препараты


В первую очередь на метаболизм в печени


Viktor999 написал(а):


> это ишемия мышц или интоксикация мышц,,


Ни то, ни другое. Но вполне возможна общая интоксикация организма или гиперсенситивная реакция


Viktor999 написал(а):


> как действуют эти препраты при повышеном тонусе


В зависимости от дозировки и статуса организма: или снижают тонус мышц, или вызывают парадоксальную реакцию

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Viktor999 (8 Ноя 2015)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Viktor999 здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста , очень важно Ваше мнение.https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24589/#post-256322
> 
> Здравствуйте, Виктор
> 
> ...


здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста , а при повреждении корешков или нерва  в результате остеохондроза или травмы,такие дозы большие, чем могут обернуться для мышц.? помимо всего что я описывал рание, у меня с детства проблемы с сосудами, обмен катехоламинов нарушен, проще сказать родился с дисплазией соед ткани, пролапс митрального клапана,  дискенезия желчевыводящих, вот при этом всем , влияние больших доз препаратов.  очень надеюсь на Ваш ответ. да после препаратов повысилось кфк а вот на что они повлияли? что такое случилось. надеюсь на Ваш ответ.


----------



## Viktor999 (8 Ноя 2015)

Пожалуйста прокоментируйте результаты МРТ на что они указывают? На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2, Stir в трех проекциях лордоз сглажен. 
Костный позвоночный канал не сужен.
Определяются передние и боковые шиповидные краевые костные разрастания по передней и боковой поверхности тел позвонков L3-S1.
Имеются узловые вдавления вещества межпозвонковых дисков в замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков L1-4, максимальными размерами 0,3х0,2см (хрящевые узлы Шморля).
В субхондральных отделах смежных поверхностей крестцово-подвздошных сочленений определяется усиление МР-сигнала по Т2-ВИ, Stir и понижение МР-сигнала по Т1-ВИ — изменения красного костного мозга по типу воспаления (сакроилеит). 
Форма, структура и расположение позвонков в остальном не изменены.
Задняя продольная связка не утолщена, желтые связки не утолщены.
Определяются изменения межпозвонковых дисков:
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L1-S1 существенно не снижена, сигналы по Т2 от дисков не снижены. 
Фораминальная левосторонняя широкая протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-5 размером 0,2см, суживающая левое межпозвонковое отверстие и деформирующая дуральный мешок, минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала не сужен;
Диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 размером 0,2см, суживающая оба межпозвонковые отверстия и деформирующая дуральный мешок, минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала не сужен;
Фасеточные суставы L5-S1 деформированы за счет неравномерной ширины суставной щели, склеротических изменений суставных. фасеток и краевых костных разрастаний.
Спинной мозг структурен, сигнал от него (по Т1 и Т2) не изменён


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2015)

Если судить по протоколу МРТ, то отмечается явная гипердиагностика, так как выпячивание МПД до 2 мм является нормой.


----------



## Viktor999 (11 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если судить по протоколу МРТ, то отмечается явная гипердиагностика, так как выпячивание МПД до 2 мм является нормой.


гипердиагностика это как? протокол не правильный?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2015)

Гипердиагностика - это констатация наличия того, чего на самом деле нет.


----------



## Viktor999 (29 Ноя 2015)

здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста , что означает по мрт поясничного отдела: боковая компрессия дурального мешка на уровне л1 - л4, 
а также компрессия дурального мешка и стеноз корешковых каналов д4 -д5,  компрессия дурального мешка и корешкового канала д5 s1 . стеноз корешкового канала и компрессия корешкового канала это одно и тоже? сагинальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне л3 - 15мм. при норме( 16 - 18) это ниже нормы, это стеноз или что ? для меня это важно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2015)

Это означает что есть возрастные изменения.
У одних они болят, у других нет.
Уже стало, стало быть узость есть, но незначительная.


----------



## Viktor999 (29 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это означает что есть возрастные изменения.
> У одних они болят, у других нет.
> Уже стало, стало быть узость есть, но незначительная.


 спасибо за ответ. мне 21 год. а по поводу боковая компрессия дурального мешка на уровне л1 - л4, 
а также компрессия дурального мешка и стеноз корешковых каналов д4 -д5, компрессия дурального мешка и корешкового канала д5 s1 . стеноз корешкового канала и компрессия корешкового канала это одно и тоже? это компрессия корешков или что это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2015)

Это видимая компрессия, а есть ли она на самом деле, можно определить по жалобам и осмотру врача.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Ноя 2015)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> по мрт поясничного отдела


Выложите снимки.


----------



## Viktor999 (3 Дек 2015)

здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста , что означает по мрт поясничного отдела: боковая компрессия дурального мешка на уровне л1 - л4, 
а также компрессия дурального мешка и стеноз корешковых каналов л4 -л5, компрессия дурального мешка и корешкового канала л5 s1 . стеноз корешкового канала и компрессия корешкового канала это одно и тоже? сагинальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне л3 - 15мм. при норме( 16 - 18) это ниже нормы, это стеноз или что ? для меня это важно мне 21 год.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2015)

Это не стеноз.
Это значит, что вам 21 год и у вас уже есть возрастные изменения, который называют остеохондрозом.
Возможно они пришли на несколько лет пораньше, это скорее всего потому что у вас сколиоз и наверняка вы вели неправильный образ жизни.
А вот если у вашего остеохондроза неврологические проявления, это не только без снимков, но и без осмотра вас не определить.
А стеноз, наберите в инете - стеноз спинномозгового канала и стразу все прочитаете. Ту ведь не википедия.
Почитайте, и уже тогда спросите.
Например: Уважаемые доктора, мое мнение, что у меня нет стеноза исходя из того, что до 12 мм — относительный стеноз, 10 мм и меньше — абсолютный), а у меня 15, при норме около 19? 
Мы ответим.
Есть, относительный.
Трохи, трохи.


----------



## Viktor999 (10 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, извините за беспокойство,мне 21 год,  грыжи , протрузии давно .Год назад упал
на копчик , ушиб грудного и
поясничного отделов,долго был отек в грудном
отделе, Через время появилась
боль в пояснице , дальше функциональное
укорочение правой ноги в результате
спазма пояснично повздовшной мышцы, блок
крестцово повздошного сочленения, перекос таза,нарушение оси позвоночника в сторону , на фоне ассиметричного напряжения мышц справа. паравертебральные мышцы напряжены, тонус мышц повышен.
поясничные  мышцы напряжены, боль., нарушение чувствительности.
Отсутствуют рефлексы аххилов ,коленый и подошвенный.

Ортопед вот с этим направил к невропатологу в результате без обследования мне назначают на два месяца,это правда.( сто двадцать уколов нейромидина и 600 таблеток мильгаммы)
После чего еще не доколов все ,мне стало хуже, тело на ощупь стало как тесто и как сдулось с головы до пят,тонус мышц а именно проксимальных упал. Тело стало как не живое,область поястницы стала как сине серого цвета, область позвоночника синюшного оттенка, очень пострадали мышцы, появилась сыпь кашель,
Меня со всем эти выперли просто из больницы. НАЗНАЧЕНИЯ ДЕЛАЛИСЬ даже без обследования

После случившегося,  я сам пошел сделал мрт, энмг.
Результаты МРТ прилагаю,  по ЭНМГ (  компрессионо ишемическая радикулопатия L2- L4-L5 -S1  с частичным нарушением функций седалишного нерва и бедренного, более проксимальное поражение , аксональный тип, снижение возбудимости мотонейронов поясничного утолщения).

Но беда в том что после всего случившегося состояние ухудшилось в разы . неоднократно обращался к врачам с результатами мрт и т.д. ответ "ой главное же что теперь проблемы с мышцами а стеноз корешкового канала и компрессию дурального мешка не надо лечить, да и зачем "это ответ одного врача , другой сказал иди к ортопеду из за перекоса и компрессия,
ортопед отправляет опять к невропатологу, яко бы перекос и спазм мышцы справа из за раздражения корешков и нерва,

Но увы лечение никто не назначает просто все отмахиваются. Говорят прям в глаза " от если бы ты обратился , к нам изначально , тоесть до лечения лошадиными дозами препаратов, тогда да , мы бы лечили, а так теперь думать как не только лечить но и восстанавливать после случившегося"
Дошло до абсурда говорят " нейромидин это витамин можно и 300 уколов, он на мышцы не влияет"  Пожалуйста скажите при таких повреждениях могут пострадать мышцы после таких доз препаратов. до уколов тонус был повышен были тянущие боли в спине и ногах. очень прошу откликнутся врача , который не откажет мне в лечении по данным мрт, ЭНМГ  повреждениях.!!!!
У меня ко всему еще и дисплазия соединительной ткани родился с ней, на ее фоне проблемы с сосудами, раний хондроз и т.д все что с ней связано. прошу откликнетесь .
По  месту жительства мне не довелось встретить врача, который бы назначил лечение после случившегося.
Хочу быть таким как прежде, честно лучше бы не ходил в больнице, ведь изначально больше всего беспокоила только боль, а теперь после таких доз вообще никому не нужен.


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2016)

*Viktor999*, приглашайте, пожалуйста, врачей в свою тему.
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Итак, что болит, еще раз перечислите.


----------



## Viktor999 (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Итак, что болит, еще раз перечислите.


Болит : спина, крестец, отдает в правую ногу.  Иногда как прострел в левую ногу. 
Постоянно тянущие боли в ногах , ощущение как натяжение. 
Также мышцы поясницы ощущение, что как натянуты, боль.   
Также боль между лопаток, особенно когда держу руки вытянутыми в перед перед собой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Похоже на неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника и миофасциального синдрома.
Тут лечение как у всех.
Как я понимаю, вас интересует не пострадал ли организм от препаратов (это другое заболевание и другое лечение).
Анализ крови, в том числе и биохимию  на контроль состояния печени делали?


----------



## Viktor999 (10 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Похоже на неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника и миофасциального синдрома.
> Тут лечение как у всех.
> Как я понимаю, вас интересует не пострадал ли организм от препаратов (это другое заболевание и другое лечение).
> Анализ крови, в том числе и биохимию  на контроль состояния печени делали?


 Спасибо за ответ. о препаратах интересует   при компрессии корешков и дурального мешка такие дозы,  именно влияние на мышцы проксимальные . Изначально мне даже дизинтоксикацию не провели, хотя были все симптомы передозировки. Да анализы сдавал позже, тоже задавал вопрос на мед сайте и ответила гастроэнтеролог.
Печеночные пробы были повышены, она мне рекомендовала препараты но а лечение я проходил уже у местного терапевта. Лекарственный гепатит. 
Извините пожалуйста , Вы пишете лечение как у всех, но увы мне его не назначают. Пожалуйста подскажите какие  препараты в основном при этом назначают ?  Хотя бы с ориентироваться , когда по месту жительства все таки , надеюсь что назначат, какие более эффективны процедуры и как восстановить мышцы после случившегося.   что бы извините опять не попасть , как случилось раньше.


----------



## AIR (10 Янв 2016)

Согласен с доктором Ступиным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. о препаратах интересует   при компрессии корешков и дурального мешка такие дозы,  именно влияние на мышцы проксимальные . Изначально мне даже дизинтоксикацию не провели, хотя были все симптомы передозировки. Да анализы сдавал позже, тоже задавал вопрос на мед сайте и ответила гастроэнтеролог.
> Печеночные пробы были повышены, она мне рекомендовала препараты но а лечение я проходил уже у местного терапевта. Лекарственный гепатит.
> Извините пожалуйста , Вы пишете лечение как у всех, но увы мне его не назначают. Пожалуйста подскажите какие  препараты в основном при этом назначают ?  Хотя бы с ориентироваться , когда по месту жительства все таки , надеюсь что назначат, какие более эффективны процедуры и как восстановить мышцы после случившегося.   что бы извините опять не попасть , как случилось раньше.


То есть все про печень знаете и ею занимаетесь.

Про спину.
Таблетками это не вылечить, тем более при лекарственном гепатите.
Массаж. Мануальная терапия. Физиотерапия, где особенно хороша ударноволновая терапия. И много лфк и физической реабилитации.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> в результате без обследования мне назначают на два месяца,это правда.( сто двадцать уколов нейромидина и 600 таблеток мильгаммы)


Ваш невропатолог - клинический идиот!!! Найдите грамотного мануального терапевта, знакомого с миофасциальной патологией.


----------



## Viktor999 (11 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ваш невропатолог - клинический идиот!!! Найдите грамотного мануального терапевта, знакомого с миофасциальной патологией.


спасибо большое за ответ, но после  этого невропатолога от меня все просто отмахиваются.   мануальных у нас много но в основном извините одни костоломы. пожалуйста может Вы кого то знаете. Посоветуйте пожалуйста.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть все про печень знаете и ею занимаетесь.
> 
> Про спину.
> Таблетками это не вылечить, тем более при лекарственном гепатите.
> Массаж. Мануальная терапия. Физиотерапия, где особенно хороша ударноволновая терапия. И много лфк и физической реабилитации.


Спасибо за ответ. Знаю , что печень пострадала, и больше ничего не знаю. 
Один курс мне назначали, сейчас  даже не знаю , что принимать. Ходил к гастроэнтерологу по месту жительства, сказала " давай направление от невропатолога" просто абсурд  какой то.
О нейромидине и его влиянии Вы как невропатолог знаете намного больше, гастроэнтеролог  онлайн ,конечно давала советы, эспа липон, реамберин, гептрал, прокапал пропил. И все .
 Печеночные пробы практически норма. Пожалуйста , Вы как врач знающий об этом препарате намного больше, что можете порекомендовать.


----------



## Хасан Мершед (11 Янв 2016)

А где снимки-то?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> ...мануальных у нас много но в основном извините одни костоломы. пожалуйста может Вы кого то знаете. Посоветуйте пожалуйста...


На форуме консультируют Ваши соотечественники -
Игорь Зинчук
Владимир Воротынцев
Василий Чайка

Вы можете обратиться к ним адресно.
Контакты в личных профилях врачей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> спасибо большое за ответ, но после  этого невропатолога от меня все просто отмахиваются.   мануальных у нас много но в основном извините одни костоломы. пожалуйста может Вы кого то знаете. Посоветуйте пожалуйста.
> 
> Спасибо за ответ. Знаю , что печень пострадала, и больше ничего не знаю.
> Один курс мне назначали, сейчас  даже не знаю , что принимать. Ходил к гастроэнтерологу по месту жительства, сказала " давай направление от невропатолога" просто абсурд  какой то.
> ...


Если анализы в норме, то про печень забудьте. Правда и про водку и прием больших доз лекарств без периодического контроля печени, также забудьте. 
Давайте смотреть снимки.


----------



## Галина Каримова (14 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 Здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста тему. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24922/
По месту жительства мне не довелось встретить врача, который бы назначил лечение после случившегося.
Хочу быть таким как прежде, честно лучше бы не ходил в больнице, ведь изначально больше всего беспокоила только боль, а теперь после таких доз вообще никому не нужен.

Здравствуйте, Виктор

Я не вижу ничего особенно ужасного ни в описанной Вами патологии, ни в назначенной Вам терапии, ни в последствиях проведенного лечения   За исключением приёма лошадиных доз витаминов (что неприятно, но не смертельно), Ваш случай ничем не выделяется среди многих других. Постарайтесь не паниковать и найти грамотного специалиста, который окажет Вам необходимую помощь

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Viktor999 (15 Янв 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Viktor999 Здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста тему. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24922/
> По месту жительства мне не довелось встретить врача, который бы назначил лечение после случившегося.
> Хочу быть таким как прежде, честно лучше бы не ходил в больнице, ведь изначально больше всего беспокоила только боль, а теперь после таких доз вообще никому не нужен.
> 
> ...


 СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТ, извините сто двадцать уколов нейромидина ? при компрессии корешков, после чего пострадали мышцы, снижение тонуса мышц, а также разрушение мышц из за увелечения денервации , из за больших доз, это нормально ? сто двадцать уколов нейромидина ? и не может навредить?  я не паникую, но найти грамотного специалиста увы не получается , их у нас наверное просто нет.


----------



## Галина Каримова (15 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТ, извините сто двадцать уколов нейромидина ? при компрессии корешков, после чего пострадали мышцы, снижение тонуса мышц, а также разрушение мышц из за увелечения денервации , из за больших доз, это нормально ? сто двадцать уколов нейромидина ? и не может навредить?  я не паникую, но найти грамотного специалиста увы не получается , их у нас наверное просто нет.


120 инъекций нейромидина - это, конечно, перебор, но нерв пострадал вовсе не из-за инъекций, и уж тем более это никак не могло вызвать "разрушение мышц". В результате развившегося гипервитаминоза у Вас могла возникнуть аллегическая реакция, возможно повышение уровня печеночных ферментов-трансаминаз - и не более. Никакого особого вреда здоровью это причинить не могло, хотя адекватность проведенной терапии вызывает большое сомнение.

Вам необходимо лечить основное заболевание - протрузии межпозвонковых дисков пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и вызванную ими нейропатию, а про нейромедин просто забудьте и не вспоминайте 

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Viktor999 (16 Янв 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> 120 инъекций нейромидина - это, конечно, перебор, но нерв пострадал вовсе не из-за инъекций, и уж тем более это никак не могло вызвать "разрушение мышц". В результате развившегося гипервитаминоза у Вас могла возникнуть аллегическая реакция, возможно повышение уровня печеночных ферментов-трансаминаз - и не более. Никакого особого вреда здоровью это причинить не могло, хотя адекватность проведенной терапии вызывает большое сомнение.
> 
> Вам необходимо лечить основное заболевание - протрузии межпозвонковых дисков пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и вызванную ими нейропатию, а про нейромедин просто забудьте и не вспоминайте
> 
> С уважением, Галина


спасибо за ответ,   вот не могу найти врача, просто пинают и все, я не зацикливаюсь на уколах, но увы первое что появилось когда кололи это ямки в области поясницы по обе стороны, а также в нижнегрудном отделе, и извините , здулся как шарик с головы до пят,
 Кожа стала как тесто и обвисла, почему . и пострадали именно проксимальные, спина из обычной толщины стала плоской. Мышцы очень болят. Вы пишите нужно лечить, я понимаю, но обходил уже многих лечения не назначают, 
Говорят :"нерв и компрессию корешкового канала и корешков, а так же компрессию дурального мешка лечить не надо это не важно, основное, что мышцы пострадали, а мышцы не лечатся ," и просто выпихивают из кабинета, 
за уколы делают вид что не слышат, но хотя бы же лечили то что есть , а нет никто не хочет голову морочить, по месту жительства обошел почти всех. правда же пишут , что дополнительное воздействие на пластинку денервированого мышечного волокна , приводит к быстрой дегенерации мышц, что при повышеном тонусе мышц нейромидин не рекомендуют ,
 уколы в больших дозах снижают тонус мышц, ну вот почему он на меня так подействовал , что так пострадали мышцы,
хотя извините , читал , что большие дозы витаминов группы в , при дисплазии соединительной ткани могут вызвать полимиозит.  По игольчатой с дистальными все нормально, .



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если анализы в норме, то про печень забудьте. Правда и про водку и прием больших доз лекарств без периодического контроля печени, также забудьте.
> Давайте смотреть снимки.


Спасибо, водку вообще не употребляю,  разве , что иногда могу безалкогольного пива немного позволить , 
знаю что курить вредно, но после случившегося с этим препаратами, начал, пытаюсь бросить .
Снимки попробую выставить.


----------



## alt-sp (16 Янв 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Вам необходимо лечить основное заболевание - протрузии межпозвонковых дисков пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника


Ув. Галина - а Вы свои протрузии тоже лечите)? С учетом возможностей Вашей клиники и уникальных технологий, у Вас как у гл. врача ммц ода - должен быть идеальный позвоночник - может вы выложите свои снимки мрт на обозрение??


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые врачи , снимки выставил, забыл изначально написать,
Вообще перед уколами меня с начала направляли к мануальному тер. на яко бы растяжение позвоночника,

Вот первое после чего стало хуже . растяжение заключалось в том , между позвонков вставляли какую то палку резиновую и били по ней молотком и так между каждым позвонком, позвоночник был синий, далее один тянул за правую ногу, которая короче, а другой бил молотком по правой ягодице,
так же рукой бил в область подколеной ямки с двух сторон, а потом еще и уколы и все всплеск ухудшений.  Мануального терапевта мне рекомендовали в больнице. может и ко всему есть повреждения и в грудном.

   



Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> А где снимки-то?


 Здравствуйте, снимки выставил, посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

В позвоночнике, не хуже чем у Доктора Каримовой, и лучше чем у меня.
Боюсь, что все упрется в психосоматику.

И все описанная Вами картина, вполне укладывается в эти проявления.

Давайте еще раз, что Вас беспокоит?
Только не то, что было, а то, что сейчас.


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В позвоночнике, не хуже чем у Доктора Каримовой, и лучше чем у меня.
> Боюсь, что все упрется в психосоматику.
> 
> И все описанная Вами картина, вполне укладывается в эти проявления.


 в том то и дело, что психосоматика не причем. рефлексов нет, еле хожу , нормально разгибаться не могу, по ступенькам тоже,  бегать , прыгать, да и на энмг. есть повреждения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Рефлексов нет, это не жалоба.
Ходить не могу. Почему?
Разгибаться не могу. Почему?
Повреждения на ЭНМГ, это не жалоба.

Болит-то, что?


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В позвоночнике, не хуже чем у Доктора Каримовой, и лучше чем у меня.
> Боюсь, что все упрется в психосоматику.
> 
> И все описанная Вами картина, вполне укладывается в эти проявления.
> ...



Сейчас, постоянная боль в пояснице, тянет правую ногу, тянущие боли в ногах ,  нормально не могу разогнуться тяжело.
  Ощущение что вот что то клинет в спине, когда сижу , спина нормально разгибается, а вот стоя или при всавании с положения сидя, тяжело.
По ступенькам никак, бегать тоже , вот как будто стягивает в области поясницы.
Крестцово повздошное сочленение не двигается соответственно и ходить тяжело, перекос таза, нарушение чувствительности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

> ....Сейчас, постоянная боль в пояснице, тянет правую ногу, тянущие боли в ногах ,  нормально не могу разогнуться тяжело.....


Если судить по снимкам, то такого не должно быть. А врач на осмотре ноги поднимал? На какой градус?


> ...Ощущение что вот что то клинет в спине, когда сижу , спина нормально разгибается, а вот стоя или при всавании с положения сидя, тяжело....


Признак спондилоартроза.


> ...По ступенькам никак, бегать тоже , вот как будто стягивает в области поясницы...


Бегать и не надо. А просто спокойно идти можете?


> ...Крестцово повздошное сочленение не двигается соответственно и ходить тяжело, перекос таза, нарушение чувствительности...


Это невозможно определить. Остается только ....тяжело ходить...
А тяжело ходить почему? Слабость или боль?


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

На вопрос почему ответа не знаю.
болит поясница постояно, отдает в правую ногу.тянущие боли в ногах, в пояснице,
 когда сидя на стуле , разгибаюсь нормально.
А вот при наклоне или при вставании из положения сидя тяжело разгибаться.
 Ходить нормально не могу, ну во первых храмаю из за функционального укорочения правой ноги, во вторых крестцово повздошный сустав не двигается, еще при ходьбе вынужденное сгибание в правом тазобедренном суставе. 
после уколов, теперь мышцы болят постоянно .

Врач  ноги подымал , на сколько градусов не знаю. при ходьбе и боль и слабость. и как какая то скованость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> болит поясница постояно, отдает в правую ногу.тянущие боли в ногах, в пояснице
> 
> А вот при наклоне или при вставании из положения сидя тяжело разгибаться.
> 
> после уколов, теперь мышцы болят постоянно .


Ну вот и определились с жалобами.
Вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз, миофасциальный синдром, и постинъекционный миозит.


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Спасибо, и как это лечить , чем , посоветуйте пожалуйста, 
Еще забыл написать , гребень повздошной кости справа выше, функциональое укорочение правой ноги в положении стоя.  Это из написаного ортопедом.
 Врач еще давил на какие то точки в низу поясницы и на точки  по ногам . боль была ужастная особенно по правой ноге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Как лечить?

По инету лечение не назначить.
Одно скажу с лекарствами не старайтесь.
А остается еще много:
-массаж
-мануальная терапия
-ЛФК
- физиотерапия
-рефлексотерапия
-психотерапия

Вот здесь посмотрите:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli

http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Спасибо большое. 
Пожалуйста, посоветуйте., может знаете с нашей территории мануального терапевта , а то я описывал выше о мануальном терапевте, в том то и дело , что в суставах позвоночника может конечно и нет причин, но ведь молотком мне конкретно мог навредить .
 У нас сейчас , имею ввиду место жительства, очень много мануальных терапевтов у которых в кабинетах дипломы, что они ученики Касьяна, но кто , как не Вы знаете, что настоящих специалистов мало. 
 Я понимаю что лекарства по инету не назначают, но хотя бы подскажите , хоть какие эффективны, и какие надо, что бы опять не попасть на такое лечение, как было.
А как лечить миозит от инъекций, какие нужны препараты, хотя бы знать названия, что бы случай чего видеть , что назначают не то .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Лекарства по инету не назначают.
Травм от терапии "молотком"?
Едва ли.

Не верите врачам, что не удивительно, попробуйте сами.
-лфк
-самомассаж, электомассажеры 
-апликатор
-тепло
-компрессы


----------



## Viktor999 (17 Янв 2016)

Спасибо, по поводу препаратов,  я понимаю что по инету не назначают. 
Мне хотя бы названия и все, Вы как специалист, знаете какие эффективны , какие препараты уместны в этих случаях. от каких есть толк , а от каких пользы ноль.

В основном сейчас , у нас назначают, нейромидин, мильгамма, ник кислота, дибазол, актовегин, л лизин, эспа липон, нуклео. триазолин, трентал, л - лизин.  мидокалм. 

Что из этого не годится, или что из этого Вы своим пациентам не назначили бы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2016)

Вам ничего. Вам уже много.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (18 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте , дорогие доктора форума , почему вы не говорите настойчиво и прямо пациентам такого плана , что им нужен осмотр , диагностика и лечение именно мануальным терапевтом , что истинно правильная оценка лечения проводится  руками и головой врача который занимается мануальной терапией , это же вам очевидно как белый день , почему прямо не сказать , что лекарства вам не помогут - потому что это не лечение , а лечение это руки доктора , мне все время интересно было - почему рекомендации   такие : вокруг да около ?
Я считаю , что говорить о ЛФК  и массаже , манипуляциях определ. , физио процедурах настойчиво изначально! Уже сколько лет на форуме наблюдается сценарий : "заболел , много много консультаций неврологов , много много таблеток и ни какого результата , мануальных боюсь та и зачем ", при таком сценарии , советы типа " врачи вами еще не занимались ", " таблетки вам не помогут " - ни о чем .  Не хочу никого обидеть , просто интересно .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2016)

Форум о мануальной терапии, уже подразумевает этот метод как основной, но:
1. Мануальная терапия не панацея.
2. Мануальная терапия эффективный, но не единственный способ решения проблемы боли в спине.
3. Мануальная терапия, очень индивидуальный метод и как со стороны пациента, так и со стороны врача и легко дискредитировать метод рекомендуя его всем, по любому поводу, и всякому специалисту.

Поэтому мы излагаем способы, а решение, принимает только сам пациент.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (18 Янв 2016)

Я имела ввиду врачей, которые кроме МРТ и других обследований ставят диагноз и видят проблему не иголочками и поднятием ноги (градус поднятия) , а знают , что человек  состоит не только из дисков и корешков - утрирую ,конечно. Я имела ввиду , мануальных врачей, которые как раз и помогут человеку разобраться -к нейрохирургу , к психиатру , к инфекционисту и т.д., к кому он должен попасть , если что , если это не проблема по его части .     Я думаю , вы меня прекрасно поняли. Вы же обследуете проблему человека комплексно , надеюсь , Вы же в первую очередь мануальный терапевт, я так понимаю.  
Человеку , с нормальными умственными способностями, даже с самыми незаурядными, нужно время , что бы начать понимать самостоятельно , что с ним и принимать решение , а это время не играет ему на руку .  Я недавно перечитывала свою тему : спасибо врачам которые ее посетили ,искренне , но как мне было сложно понять , что они мне советуют , спасибо Доку ,который мне начал что-то разжевывать и я стала понимала , что мне искать , иначе  столько  посещений врачей до форума , да и после - превратили бы меня в овощ .


----------



## Галина Каримова (18 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> читал , что большие дозы витаминов группы в , при дисплазии соединительной ткани могут вызвать полимиозит.


Это действительно так, но медикаментозно-инициированный миозит проходит самостоятельно после прекращения приёма лекарств. Если этого не произошло, витамины не имеют к возникшему полимиозиту непосредственного отношения



alt-sp написал(а):


> Ув. Галина - а Вы свои протрузии тоже лечите)? С учетом возможностей Вашей клиники и уникальных технологий, у Вас как у гл. врача ммц ода - должен быть идеальный позвоночник - может вы выложите свои снимки мрт на обозрение??



В "ММЦ ОДА" проводят лечение большинства патологий опорно-двигательного аппарата, включая протрузии межпозвонковых дисков, миодистрофии, нейропатиии и прочее.

К сожалению, я не могу выполнить Вашу просьбу хотя бы потому, что до сих пор у меня не было необходимости проведения МРТ позвоночника. Замечу лишь, что не бывает людей с "идеальным" позвоночником, но наличие протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых дисков без негативной симптоматики не является поводом для беспокойства и проведения лечения.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Viktor999 (18 Янв 2016)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте , дорогие доктора форума , почему вы не говорите настойчиво и прямо пациентам такого плана , что им нужен осмотр , диагностика и лечение именно мануальным терапевтом , что истинно правильная оценка лечения проводится  руками и головой врача который занимается мануальной терапией , это же вам очевидно как белый день , почему прямо не сказать , что лекарства вам не помогут - потому что это не лечение , а лечение это руки доктора , мне все время интересно было - почему рекомендации   такие : вокруг да около ?
> Я считаю , что говорить о ЛФК  и массаже , манипуляциях определ. , физио процедурах настойчиво изначально! Уже сколько лет на форуме наблюдается сценарий : "заболел , много много консультаций неврологов , много много таблеток и ни какого результата , мануальных боюсь та и зачем ", при таком сценарии , советы типа " врачи вами еще не занимались ", " таблетки вам не помогут " - ни о чем .  Не хочу никого обидеть , просто интересно .


 в том то и дело, в моей ситуации, упал, пришел к врачу , не обследования , ничего , да толком и осмотра не было, по коленке постучали на два месяца назначили, сто двадцать уколов нейромидина, и 600 таблеток мильгаммы,  
а когда стало хуже, намного , помимо передозировки, тонус мышц упал , ответ этого не может быть, другим же не хуже, и все досвиданье, обходил многих просто пинают и все.
 на то что отдельные мышцы как камень, они вообще не смотрят.  по поводу укорочения правой ноги в положении стоя, в следствии спазма пояснично повздошной мышцы- это заключение ортопеда,
к.м.н невропатолог когда я указал на ногу и сказал что тянет от поясницы и достает до лопатки, она даже не глядя , ответила ," а это укорочение ахиллового сухожилья" разве ахилово находиться на лопатке и в области крестца?
на форуме задал вопрос по поводу нейромидина ( 120 уколов) ответ доктора Каримовой , это может вызвать авитаминоз, разве нейромидин это витамин?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам ничего. Вам уже много.


пожалуйста , что можете сказать по поводу заключения, сегодня был еще у одного врача, в медицине я конечно не силен, но что то настараживает такое заключение,
согласно предварительно праведных МРТ
обследований на уровне спинного мозга и неврофизиологических данных корешковый синдром,
– поражение дуального мешка, на фоне -______________________________________________
_стенозу канала ( по данным МРТ) – это компрессия спинного мозга.
– признак поражения спинного мозга компрессия спинного мозга компрессия корешковых каналов и дурального мешка
это рентгенологический признак корешкового синдрома и как следствие поражения нерва
– бедренного, малоберцового и большого берцового которые от него
отходят___________________________________________________________________________
_ стеноз приводит к» миелоишемии
спинного мозга « на уровне – от нижнегрудного отдела до поясничного ____
7.Заключение специалиста (установленный диагноз) __________________________________
_ стеноз приводит к» миелоишемии.
спинного мозга « на  протяжении – от нижнегрудного  отдела до поясничного на фоне _
компрессия корешковых каналов и дурального мешка
это рентгенологический признак корешкового синдрома и как следствие поражения нерва
– бедренного, малоберцового и большого берцового которые от него отходят.


----------



## Viktor999 (24 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лекарства по инету не назначают.
> Травм от терапии "молотком"?
> Едва ли.
> 
> ...


пожалуйста , что можете сказать по поводу заключения, сегодня был еще у одного врача, в медицине я конечно не силен, но что то настараживает такое заключение,
согласно предварительно праведных МРТ
обследований на уровне спинного мозга и неврофизиологических данных корешковый синдром,
– поражение дуального мешка, на фоне -______________________________________________
_стенозу канала ( по данным МРТ) – это компрессия спинного мозга.
– признак поражения спинного мозга компрессия спинного мозга компрессия корешковых каналов и дурального мешка
это рентгенологический признак корешкового синдрома и как следствие поражения нерва
– бедренного, малоберцового и большого берцового которые от него
отходят___________________________________________________________________________
_ стеноз приводит к» миелоишемии
спинного мозга « на уровне – от нижнегрудного отдела до поясничного ____
7.Заключение специалиста (установленный диагноз) __________________________________
_ стеноз приводит к» миелоишемии.
спинного мозга « на протяжении – от нижнегрудного отдела до поясничного на фоне _
компрессия корешковых каналов и дурального мешка
это рентгенологический признак корешкового синдрома и как следствие поражения нерва
– бедренного, малоберцового и большого берцового которые от него отходят. 
Очень важно Ваше мнение, по поводу этого заключения.


----------



## Viktor999 (24 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Выложите снимки.


пожалуйста посмотрите и прокомментируйте.


----------



## Viktor999 (24 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не стеноз.
> Это значит, что вам 21 год и у вас уже есть возрастные изменения, который называют остеохондрозом.
> Возможно они пришли на несколько лет пораньше, это скорее всего потому что у вас сколиоз и наверняка вы вели неправильный образ жизни.
> А вот если у вашего остеохондроза неврологические проявления, это не только без снимков, но и без осмотра вас не определить.
> ...


Очень жалко что на сайте обратился к доктору Воронцову, а он узнал что я с украины , прекратил переписку так и не ответив на вопрос, по поводу мануальных терапевтов.
наверняка же у него есть коллеги в запорожской области.

А по поводу мрт, вопрос такой: Размер позвоночного канала : сагиттальный 13мм ( норма 16 мм - 18мм), поперечный  - 26мм (норма 24мм) .Скажите пожалуйста это норма?  может ли это вызвать миелопатию.?

Год назад мрт сагиттальный был 15мм.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (24 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, извините за беспокойство,мне 21 год,  грыжи , протрузии давно .Год назад упал
> на копчик , ушиб грудного и
> поясничного отделов,долго был отек в грудном
> отделе, Через время появилась
> ...



Здравствуйте, Виктор!

Я ознакомился с Вашей темой.

По моему мнению Вам стоит прислушаться к тем советам, которые были уже даны, обратиться очно к неврологу или другому специалисту для консервативного лечения.

Я занимаюсь хирургическим лечением и развернутого ответа по поводу консервативной терапии не смогу дать.


----------



## Viktor999 (24 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Виктор!
> 
> Я ознакомился с Вашей темой.
> 
> ...



спасибо, я понимаю что к невропатологу, что консервативное лечение, но увы после случившегося все просто отмахиваются, лечения ноль. со стороны врача в это наверное трудно поверить , но к сожелению это так. не могу найти невропатолога который бы назначил лечение и не отмахнулся.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> спасибо, я понимаю что к невропатологу, что консервативное лечение, но увы после случившегося все просто отмахиваются, лечения ноль. со стороны врача в это наверное трудно поверить , но к сожелению это так. не могу найти невропатолога который бы назначил лечение и не отмахнулся.



А где Вы проживаете?


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2016)

Если все врачи отмахнулись и не назначают лечения,  а мануальные терапевты только "костоломы", то основную нагрузку по лечению придется взять на себя....  Нужны упражнения на проблемные участки. ... Мягкие, плавные, медленные и так далее..... Почитайте про цигун, был даже журнал "цигун и спорт".. Посмотрите цигун для позвоночника на ютубе,  например "8 кусков парчи"....  Попробуйте позаниматься, оценить самочувствие. ...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> пожалуйста посмотрите и прокомментируйте.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 78889 Посмотреть вложение 78890 Посмотреть вложение 78891


По Вашим снимкам ничего сказать нельзя - качество ниже нижнего. Если ничего не беспокоит, то и беспокоится не за чем.


----------



## Viktor999 (25 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> А где Вы проживаете?


запорожская область.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> По Вашим снимкам ничего сказать нельзя - качество ниже нижнего. Если ничего не беспокоит, то и беспокоится не за чем.


в том , то и дело , что беспокоит и очень, свою ситуацию и что беспокоит я описывал в самой теме. МРТ делал в областном центре. и деньги не малые берут , за такое качество.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> запорожская область.
> .



К сожалению не могу посоветовать кого-либо, т.к. не знаком ни с кем


----------



## Viktor999 (25 Янв 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> К сожалению не могу посоветовать кого-либо, т.к. не знаком ни с кем


а в России поближе ?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (25 Янв 2016)

Viktor999 написал(а):


> а в России поближе ?



Боюсь, что только в Петербурге мог бы Вам подсказать. Все же я занимаюсь хирургическим лечением, со специалистами по консервативному лечению поддерживаю только рабочие контакты по городу.


----------



## mailfort (20 Авг 2019)

@Viktor999, Виктор, я тоже из Украины, недалеко от вас живу. 
Вы лежали в Запорожской областной? Это они назначили такое тупо-убойно-лечение?
Про эту областную страшные отзывы!

Виктор, вы пишите "_Вот первое после чего стало хуже . растяжение заключалось в том , между позвонков вставляли какую то палку резиновую и били по ней молотком и так между каждым позвонком, позвоночник был синий, далее один тянул за правую ногу, которая короче, а другой бил молотком по правой ягодице,
так же рукой бил в область подколеной ямки с двух сторон, а потом еще и уколы и все всплеск ухудшений. Мануального терапевта мне рекомендовали в больнице. может и ко всему есть повреждения и в грудном."_

У этих двух товарищей фамилия на М? (отец и сын) озвучивать полностью не буду.


----------

